# Medicated FET - starting suprecur on CD2 - timeline?



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've had a look through previous threads and found some very useful info. I was hoping someone could clear something up for me, though.

Just a little history first - I am 40, have PCOS and had my first IVF cycle in August this year. I was on the short protocol. 35 eggs were collected and 8 of them developed into day 5 blastocysts. The embryo transfer did not go ahead because of the risk of OHSS. So now I am waiting to get back on the merry-go-round!

I have been given suprecur nasal spray and told to start taking it on CD2 of my November period. My cycles are usually long and erratic, so it is possible I won't have a period in November. Because of this, the clinic is going to send me provera, which I should start taking on 24th Nov, if AF has not shown up by then. So - the timeline I have been given is:

CD2 - start taking suprecur for 2-3 weeks
then baseline scan to check womb lining is thin
if thin enough, start HRT (progynova?), for ~2 weeks (+ continue suprecur)
then lining scan
? stop suprecur, continue HRT (?start progesterone?)
then maybe ~1 week later, they will do the embryo transfer (mid January?)

Firstly - does this sequence of events sound about right to others who had a medicated FET, starting suprecur on CD2?

Secondly - does anyone know why you have to down-reg first for 3 weeks, when you have already just had AF and your womb lining is already thin? Why can't they just supress ovulation and give you the HRT at the same time, like they do in the short IVF protocol?

I did ask my consultant why I had to take the suprecur first for 3 weeks and she said that, because I do ovulate sometimes, they need to make sure that this doesn't happen. But I didn't really clarify why I couldn't also start taking the HRT early in the cycle as well and make it more like a natural cycle, doing the transfer on ~CD19 (the equivalent of 5dpo) instead of ~CD42!

Thanks in advance...

Lil x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I will give you my dates and hopefully that will help. I have pcos and irregular cycles so had to have tablets to start my bleed:
1st Feb - start norethisterone 
10th Feb - stop norethisterone 
12th Feb - AF arrives
13th Feb - start busereline
5th March - scan on day 21 of DR
6th March - start progynova tablets, continue with busereline
17th March - lining scan on day 33 of DR (day 12 of tablets)
21st March - start pessaries, stop busereline (day 16 of tablets, day 37 of DR)
26th March - transfer

I was told that the DR is to make sure the ovaries are suppressed more than the lining being thin, but the added bonus being that the thinner your lining gets the fresher it will be for transfer. 

To be completely honest I found the FET harder than the fresh cycle as I also was short protocol fresh cycle: plus I only stimmed for less than 7 days so was a bit of a shock with the long down reg (I did injections of suprecur, same stuff, different method, same results.) On my second FET I had to DR for 50 days because i had a cyst.

I hope that helps and hasn't confused you more because I think I have confused myself!


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Cloudy - that actually is really helpful, so thanks very much!

So - they can DR you for as long as they want? I've been a bit confused because they've told me to start the suprecur nasal spray on CD2 (no matter when that is) but that the ET will not take place before Jan. So I suppose they must be intending to keep me on the suprecur but not to start me on the progynova until 23rd Dec at the earliest - otherwise I would be ready for the ET earlier and that would interfere with them shutting down over Christmas!

Then - if I'm reading correctly - starting the progynova is a bit like "CD1" in that you build up the lining for ~14 days (as long as you respond to the drugs properly), then start progesterone (as if you had ovulated) and then transfer ~"5DPO"?

I suppose that makes a bit more sense then. I should probably just stop trying to understand it and just go with the flow and forget trying to make plans or organise my life in any way for the next few months! I have never been any good at waiting....

Thanks again for taking the time to reply to me. Good luck to you in whatever you do x


----------

